# Sua Summa



## .DrAgO.

Hi! I wanted to know if Sua Summa is grammatically correct. What I'm trying to say is "At her highest" "At her top" referring to a level of wellness, but without being explicit about it.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## wandle

.DrAgO. said:


> What I'm trying to say is "At her highest" "At her top" referring to a level of wellness, but without being explicit about it.


I anm afraid it is not clear to me what that means.


----------



## consumimurigni

I'd say "_sua summa virtute_" or "_sua summa virtutis_". I'm not positive it would work but this expression exists in many ways with slightly different meanings. I'd traslate it "At her great virtue" but it also can be translated as "_at her perfection_" ("_summa + genitive_" means "_at the height of something_"). I'm not sure it's easy to understand anyway.


----------



## .DrAgO.

Thanks for the quick answers! I'm gonna try to be clearer with what I'm trying to ask. Sua Summa is a proposition for a brand name. It's a high heels  and shoes brand for women. The concept is about women who become someone else or a better version of themselves when having the right pair of shoes. Sua Summa is like saying "They get to the top (of themselves)" in a non explicit way. I hope I made any sense.


----------



## consumimurigni

I see. Well, you need something catchier then. As far as I'm concerned,  I think that the expression "sua summa" is not very clear and it says nothing to me about what you're trying to define. I mean, it doesn't  sound just implicit, it's  hard to make it out. Hope your confusion is sorted though. 

Vale


----------



## wandle

I am afraid _*sua summa*_ has no clear meaning in Latin.
First of all, there is no indication in the phrase that it refers to a woman or women.
The reflexive pronoun _*suus*_ takes its gender from the noun it qualifies, not the subject it refers to.

Secondly, _*summa*_ on its own, (that is, without a noun in the genitive) does not mean perfection or highest development. 
It could mean either the essential point of a matter (the issue to be decided, the aim to be achieved) or a sum of money.


----------



## relativamente

Maybe eius summa or eius summis would do. summa with a long a being ablative, not nominative. You could add the preposition in. Eius could be used for men shoes also not only women shoes


----------



## consumimurigni

It wouldn't make sense anyway


----------



## .DrAgO.

Thanks to everyone for your answers! I only wanted to know if it was grammatically correct so I can justify the name choice to my client. In the end it doesn't need to be really explicit o literal, it's more about it sounding nice but having a backup when someone asking "why sua summa?". I finally tought it wasn't a good name that represented well the concept I had for the brand, but thanks anyway. You were really helpful!


----------

